

The brave new world of genetic copyright laws - dogan
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/04/gene-patents-are-impeding-the-future-of-medicine/

======
QuantumGood
" _Lacking financial incentives_ , companies might not be willing to put in
the years and millions of dollars…"

Law should not be created for the purpose of giving business financial
incentives.

